# I need a Windows 8.1 ISO



## Nick K (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi guys I'm going to buy an SSD soon and do a fresh reinstall of Windows onto it. Can anyone provide me with a download of Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit? Despite owning it legit, I cannot find a way to download an ISO. I have tried using a generic key in the Windows 8.1 Setup program and that has failed. Worst case scenario is that I use my old Windows 8 product key to download Windows 8 Pro and then upgrade to 8.1 but I'd rather install 8.1 fresh.

Thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

But if you don't have an 8.1 key, how would you install from an ISO? And if you do have an 8.1 key (which assumes you have it installed already) why not use the recommended method from MS?


----------



## Nick K (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a Windows 8 key from when I upgraded from 7 to 8, I do not have a ln 8.1 key. However what I can do is use a generic 8.1 key supplied by MS to install 8.1, then activate it using my genuine Windows 8 key after installation. Sadly my Windows 8 key and the generic 8.1 key cannot be used to download the ISO.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

If you have a legit copy of Windows 8 installed install all the Windows 8 updates then go to the Windows Store it will allow you to download and install Windows 8.1.


----------



## Nick K (Apr 25, 2014)

I already have Windows 8.1, I was looking for an ISO to create a disc to do a clean reinstall of 8.1. I managed to find a legit, non-cracked ISO on a torrent site. So now I just need to reinstall Windows 8.1 using a generic key, then activate it later after installation using my Windows 8 key.

Thanks anyway guys!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

so you are going to use an illegal install that could be full of non-microsoft surprises. good luck. It is against the rules here to help with pirated copies.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Nick K said:


> I already have Windows 8.1, I was looking for an ISO to create a disc to do a clean reinstall of 8.1. I managed to find a legit, non-cracked ISO on a torrent site. So now I just need to reinstall Windows 8.1 using a generic key, then activate it later after installation using my Windows 8 key.
> 
> Thanks anyway guys!


"Legit non cracked copy on a torrent site" hahahaha that is not legal or legit.


----------

